# Hilfe bei Equipment!



## Behnke (15. Mai 2008)

> Guten Tag,
> erstmal vorweg möchte ich sagen das ich echt sehr wenig ahnung von Tontechnik hab.
> Bis jetzt war ich Sänger in einer Band und habe jegliche Technik gestellt bekommen.
> Und jetzt ist der Moment gekommen an dem ich mir selbst "Technik" zulegen will.
> ...



Der neue Beitrag mit einer diskreten frage!
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Behnke (16. Mai 2008)

Gut, ich hab scheinbar viel zu Allgemein und unwissend gefragt, deswegen habe ich die tage weitergesucht und habe mir dann folgendes gedacht:

Wenn ich mir ein Audiointerface wie dieses hier:
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_toneport_ux2.htm
bestelle, dann ist es mir doch möglich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe zu schlagen?
Ich wollte nämmlich Micro + Verstärker für die Probe und später
vielleicht eine neue Soundkarte und PreAmp um aufnehmen zu können.
Aber mit diesem Audiointerface kann ich das ja beides.

Stimmt ihr mir zu? Ist das eine gute Idee?
Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.
Könnt ihr mir ein Audiointerface empfehlen?

Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand antwortet!

Mit freundlichen grüßen,
Behnke


----------



## Nisch0 (17. Mai 2008)

Also...ich kann dir das M-Audio fast track pro empfehlen...und dazu entweder das SP B1 oder wenn es was besseres sein soll das Rode NT1-A.....

Oder du holst dir eine PCI recordingkarte wie zum Beispiel die Juli@ und dazu das TubePre...

Ist wohl das beste Preamp in der Preisklasse...

und dazu eins der genannten Mic´s....

also mit der 2. Variante haste ein bisschen bessere quali...


Links:
http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_juliat.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/rode_nt1a_inkl_sm1_grossmembranmikro.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_fast_track_pro.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/studio_projects_b1.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/presonus_tubepre_roehrenvorstufe.htm


----------

